# Omnisphere and Keyscape updates



## mgnoatto (Nov 21, 2020)

There are new updates

Omnisphere 2.6.4:

• macOS Big Sur Compatible
• Improved authorization process
• Enhancement: Arp Reset button can be modulated
• Enhancement: Envelope editor now displays curve magnitude when dragging curves
• Enhancement: Improved envelope editor background graphics
• Updated Stack pane graphics: change color of dots used for MIDI-learn highlights
• Improve wording on dialogs presented to user when importing .omnisphere files
• Fixes issue where soundsource browser would not pop-down after browsing layers C,D
• Fixes issue with Arpeggiator step pitch varying depending on slide values of preceding note
• Fixes issue where LFO Delay slider on Mini Modulation pane got stuck after being moved
• Fixes Arpeggiator audio glitches when modulating Swing parameter and Arp Mode is set to "Once"
• Fixes issue where GUI displayed wrong Synth/Sample mode after pasting a Layer
• Fixes issue where dry signal was audible with Harmonia Mix set to 100% wet on Synth oscillator
• Fixes issue where the Per-Layer audio meters did not always return to zero
• Fixes issue where patch-load MIDI learnings did not remember part number
• Fixes issue where Granular synthesis engine could crash or create loud audio output when two DAW tracks contain identical patches & same MIDI clips
• Fixes issue where Mod Envelope #4 polyphony was broken (Windows only) 
• Fixes issues where FX preset menu steppers sometimes skipped user presets and the menu wrap-around was not consistent
• Fixes issue where User Audio file drag-and-drop into Granular pane was broken for Layers B, C, & D
• Fixes bug where Link Layers MIDI CC learns were not saving to MIDI template
• Fixes issue where Soundsource browser steppers were not working properly for Prophet X HW profile
• Fixes issue where MIDI-learn software could deadlock when assigning Pitch Bend on System pane
• Fixes issue where "Publish Library" action was not available on Omnisphere Utility menu
• Fixes issue where Trilian patch on/off buttons (on Main pane) were not working when targeted at envelope ADSR parameters
• Fixes issue where some Glide-time parameters did not display value in seconds
• Fixes issue where patch name could appear twice (blurry) in Layer pane
• Fixes issue where Orb would not act on Layers C and D
• Fixes issue where Arpeggiator "Duplicate Range" action would not work properly on some patterns
• Fixes issue where Effects preset stepper arrows did not work immediately after interchanging two effect slots via dragging
• Fixes issue where MIDI-learning a patch-load action in patch browser, while Sort mode is "MIDI learn" could cause plugin to hang-up 

Keyscape 1.2.0c:

• High-resolution Interface
• macOS Big Sur Compatible
• Improved authorization process
• New Audition Auto-Play feature enhancements
• Fixes GUI performance issues on macOS 10.14 and later
• Fixes issue where audio could glitch when two DAW tracks contain identical patches & same MIDI clips
• Fixes issue where MIDI-learning a patch-load action in patch browser, while Sort mode is "MIDI learn" could cause plugin to hang-up
• Various other minor bug fixes and performance enhancements


----------



## Bman70 (Nov 21, 2020)

Whoa this seems fairly significant.. a little nervous since Omnisphere is working fine for me right now, and I don't want to break any of my presets. Maybe I'll wait to hear positive reports.


----------



## zvenx (Nov 21, 2020)

These came out a few days if not a week or more ago with the Trilian 1.5 update.
I for one have had no issues.
rsp


----------



## AmbientMile (Nov 21, 2020)

I updated on release (11/12) and have had no issues at all. FWIW, I am on Mac Catalina 10.15.6


----------



## shponglefan (Nov 24, 2020)

I updated everything with no issues (Windows 10).


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 5, 2020)

I updated but now have issues using MIDI Prgm Chng messages.

Decided there‘s something wrong so since Trilian is new for me, just run Keyscape and Trilian outside of Omnisphere.

Omnisphere can now run without being a Multi.

Omnisphere must save each preset after assigning a MIDI Prgm Chng Message as a Template. Works great. So after making 50 new presets I use I started doing this for Keyscape. No such luck.

When saving a MIDI Prgm Chng message it doesn’t seem to work, there’s no circle like in Omni and you can tell it just doesn’t work.

Support is always really good and they actually said it’s known there are problems with this, and they’re being fixed.

I also said I’d really like it in the future that if you already have a Rhodes or Piano sample loaded, a Prgm Chng message doesn’t require a reload, like our old hardware samplers did.

If you use a PC live like I do, these little fixes and bugs are most useful.
Doubt anyone else noticed this stuff but I’ve had lots of time to practice thanks to C19. Didn’t realize how many quirks are in software that go un noticed.

Great Support Team @ Spectrasonics.


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 6, 2020)

First, I am quite happy how great Omnisphere (and Keyscape) runs on M1 Macs under Rosetta in general but then I experienced something I was not aware of and not sure if its related to the M1. 
As soon as I have the GUI open (which is very sluggish and slow) it also add a lot latency to the audio so that its not usable for live playing. As soon as I close the GUI all is great again. 
I remember, that i had something before too on my old intel MacBook which was solved after an update, now its again there with all to the latest. So it might be the new architecture here?


----------



## darthdeus (Dec 6, 2020)

Cinebient said:


> First, I am quite happy how great Omnisphere (and Keyscape) runs on M1 Macs under Rosetta in general but then I experienced something I was not aware of and not sure if its related to the M1.
> As soon as I have the GUI open (which is very sluggish and slow) it also add a lot latency to the audio so that its not usable for live playing. As soon as I close the GUI all is great again.
> I remember, that i had something before too on my old intel MacBook which was solved after an update, now its again there with all to the latest. So it might be the new architecture here?



That doesn't sound good, have you tried reporting it to Spectrasonics?


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 6, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> That doesn't sound good, have you tried reporting it to Spectrasonics?



Yes, but I mean it is officially not supported yet so I cannot complain really and other plug-ins suffer from the same issue on my M1 MacBook.


----------



## darthdeus (Dec 6, 2020)

Ah sure, makes sense. I'm asking mainly because I have an M1 MBP too, but haven't bought Omnisphere yet, so was curious  I guess I'll be buying it in a few hours anyway since my main workstation is still Windows due to Native Access not working on M1 yet. Surprisingly the new Spitfire player does work though, especially since their support explicitly told me it wouldn't ... but I guess more power to Rosetta 2 then


----------



## Cinebient (Dec 6, 2020)

darthdeus said:


> Ah sure, makes sense. I'm asking mainly because I have an M1 MBP too, but haven't bought Omnisphere yet, so was curious  I guess I'll be buying it in a few hours anyway since my main workstation is still Windows due to Native Access not working on M1 yet. Surprisingly the new Spitfire player does work though, especially since their support explicitly told me it wouldn't ... but I guess more power to Rosetta 2 then



I used the Rosetta version of Logic, if i use now the ARM native version (where native plug-ins runs together with Rosetta translated) it works better. No added terrible latency, but still sluggish response for some GUI elements.
At the end i got everything working (more or less) with some workarounds.


----------



## darthdeus (Dec 7, 2020)

Thanks for the info. I'm actually downloading Omni on my Mac as I'm writing this. Already installed it on my Windows machine so it'll be an interesting comparison.


----------



## Tiko (Dec 19, 2020)

Just updated... oh well.


----------



## Bman70 (Dec 19, 2020)

Tiko said:


> Just updated... oh well.



I like the new padlock on a string feature


----------



## Tiko (Dec 20, 2020)

Bman70 said:


> I like the new padlock on a string feature


Hahaha


----------

